# The beach - ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh



## bigwideland (Jan 1, 2006)

How many larger BHM with a good sized middle say 300+ lbs would go to a public beach with a lot of people on it and go topless for all to see. How many actual do as this is one of my hung ups. What is it like, do you get look at or put down as much as I would expect, I mean I go to the beach in a top that does not hide my size and I feel a little uneasy with that.


BWL


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Jan 2, 2006)

The only way I would go topless is if I was with a hot FFA. Then I wouldn't care if other people were looking or saying things.


----------



## missaf (Jan 2, 2006)

Not only would I want my man to go to the beach with me, I want him to go to a NUDE beach with me  :wubu: I love nude beaches.

I take a BHM friend of mine from school to the day spa and love to walk with him without his shirt on, and his nipple piercings :smitten:


----------



## Jeannie (Jan 2, 2006)

missaf said:


> Not only would I want my man to go to the beach with me, I want him to go to a NUDE beach with me  :wubu: I love nude beaches.
> 
> I take a BHM friend of mine from school to the day spa and love to walk with him without his shirt on, and his nipple piercings :smitten:



Nude beach? You're a brave girl missaf! I like your style!!


----------



## Goreki (Jan 2, 2006)

I'd actually feel more comfortable at a nude beach than at a normal beach. is that strange? *laughs*


----------



## Zandoz (Jan 2, 2006)

Wife and daughter talked me into going to the beach once about 8 years ago. There were the expected wise cracks and such, but no more than say walking through the mall or such. But then that was about 100lbs ago. Now days I seldom even go out in our yard shirtless...if I were able to go to a beach now, I doubt I would go shirtless unless there were other big guys there doing the same.


----------



## Single26Female (Jan 2, 2006)

Ok, first of all, to the guy who said he would only do it if he was with a "hot ffa"...that almost hurt my feelings. Then, I took a breath and decided that hot didn't necessarily mean what I assumed it to mean...

See, I live at the beach. I moved here 2.5 years ago. It is like living inside an Abercrombie and Fitch catalog. No lie. No exaggeration. These people are size 0 perfection. Cut abs, cutest clothing, just...well, stereotypical "beach perfection" and that's soooo very difficult to deal with on a daily basis.

However, I can tell you that on all the days that I went to the beach with all of my thin-ass friends, I never once heard anyone comment about other people on the beach. I'm not saying it doesn't happen, I'm just saying that the majority of those people are just out there to have a good time and are too wrapped up in their own issues to care whether or not other people are overweight, etc.

Our beach is very popular due to some things filmed here and it gets massively crowded (towel to towel asses) during the summer. Still, out of all of those people, I can't recall ever hearing people make fun of anyone for their size. Honest...

I think that the people who point fingers are the ones who have issues about their own appearance. Confident people don't feel the need to attack because they don't feel threatened... My friend and I are the same size and she has horror stories about being overweight and I have nothing but happy memories about my friends. The difference was that I was confident and had confident friends...and she was not confident, lashed out, and had people lash back...

This is long because it's obviously touched a nerve with me! Just go to the beach ok! Life is too short to hide! 

Now, all of that being said... still wear a shirt as much as you can! The sun is a killer and is getting worse every year. However, do it for your protection, not because you are afraid of other people!!!


----------



## Jane (Jan 2, 2006)

A Cherokee elder was teaching his grandchildren about life. He said to them, "A fight is going on inside me...It is a terrible fight, and it is between two wolves. One wolf 
represents fear, anger, envy, sorrow, regret, greed, arrogance, self-pity, guilt, 
resentment, inferiority, lies, pride and superiority.

The other wolf stands for joy, peace, love, hope, sharing, serenity, humility, kindness, 
benevolence, friendship, empathy, generosity, truth, compassion, and faith. This same fight is going on inside of you and every other person too."

They thought about it for a minute and then one child asked his grandfather, "Which wolf will win?"

The old Cherokee simply replied..."The one I feed."

May you feed the joyful wolf! 

Happy New Year!!

----------------------------------------

I brought this over from another forum where it was posted by one of my friends.

The beach stories made me think of my experiences at a peace demonstration on Saturday. Probably 60% of people driving by simply ignored the 25 or so people out waving signs. 30% honked, waved, flashed peace signs or thumbs up. A few flashed thumbs down. Everytime someone would flip us off, I told a friend of mine, "They should be careful, I may take them up on that." He and I laughed and joked and had a wonderful time. This friend is 82 years old, a concerned, dedicated human being who is having the time of his life.


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Jan 2, 2006)

I know I would love to go to a nude beach. I might be brave enough to take everything off if I was in the right mood.


----------



## bigcheese211 (Jan 2, 2006)

i get butt naked at a nude beach before i run around with my shirt off at a regualr beach. i think im weird too. any of you ffas wanna goto the nude beach let me know. :shocked:


----------



## GunnDancer (Jan 2, 2006)

I'm self concious but I still always go to the beach shirtless...I can't stand swimming with a shirt on! I feel too constricted! I admit to having a slightly flabby chest and big belly but I figure, I'm out of shape, the majority of the planet is out of shape, why worry about it? My goal is to one day see a bbw at the beach wearing a nice tight bikini


----------



## Jes (Jan 3, 2006)

GunnDancer said:


> I'm self concious but I still always go to the beach shirtless...I can't stand swimming with a shirt on! I feel too constricted! I admit to having a slightly flabby chest and big belly but I figure, I'm out of shape, the majority of the planet is out of shape, why worry about it? My goal is to one day see a bbw at the beach wearing a nice tight bikini



SOmeone remind me where tall fat sue is going on her cruise this spring...


----------



## Dibaby35 (Jan 3, 2006)

Since I'm a mommy now it doesn't seem so bad going to the beach. It's like it's okay now that I'm big or something..LOL. Anyways love the beach..if I could swim every day I would. Nude beach?? Ummm..I'd have to be REALLY drunk..LOL.


----------



## Jes (Jan 3, 2006)

I remember years ago (many, now!)--I was in Holland for the whole summer, and my cousin was there, and her best friend. We were all 15, and the 3 of us went to the beach one day.

We had decided beforehand that we were going to go topless to say we'd done it. Now, this was the north sea, and still cold. And choppy. ANd we were 15 and a bit leary, being americans (also, b/c even though the water boasted only the 3 of us and one older guy, that one older guy kept swimming RIGHT NEXT TO US)

So we lined up, faced away from the beach as we lowered our tops and--turned RIGHT into a giant, crashing wave. On our tender 15 year old girl parts. Ow. Man, I still remember that sting! It was like a belly flop, only a boobie flop. 

We all kind of winced and bellowed and paddled back to shore.


----------



## Traci (Jan 3, 2006)

It is always difficult for any one of size to go public, expecially to the beach...I still have issues with this...No matter how much one tries to pretend, fact is fact--You are being noticed, whether you like it or not.

Now, if it was a secluded beach...Well, now, anything goes, eh? And yes, I've done that "From Here to Eternity" scene...just want to do with a BHM!! That would be heaven on earth!


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Jan 3, 2006)

Ok all this talk about nude beaches has made me decide to make going to a nude beach a major goal for the new year.


----------



## njkid (Jan 3, 2006)

My (very cuddly) boyfriend refuses to go to the beach as well. He claims he always gets sand in the wrong places, but the real reason is a tad obvious. He's shy to begin with, and the thought of going to the beach frightens him.


----------



## TaciturnBadger (Jan 3, 2006)

Has anyone ever gone to the beach at night when there's little to no people around? I've always thought beaches at night were relaxing and romantic. But that's the Badger's opinion!

--B.

P.S. I'm not sure I want to know what he's doing if he's getting sand in the "wrong places!" ~~


----------



## Zandoz (Jan 3, 2006)

Traci said:


> It is always difficult for any one of size to go public, especially to the beach...I still have issues with this...No matter how much one tries to pretend, fact is fact--You are being noticed, whether you like it or not.
> 
> Now, if it was a secluded beach...Well, now, anything goes, eh? And yes, I've done that "From Here to Eternity" scene...just want to do with a BHM!! That would be heaven on earth!




Yes, a private beach would be another matter entirely. The way I look at it for myself is that on a public beach, me not ruining the experience for the vast majority of the folks there takes precedence over what I personally would like to do or not do. On a private beach, I'd be there by invitation or posession.

A friend (a smaller BBW) and her partner are considering buying and operating a small nudist camp, with the idea that it would be size accepting. How many of the folks here would ever consider going to a place like that? Personally, I'd have no problem, once invited by them...of course the wife would have an opinion that would take precidence...LOL


----------



## Goreki (Jan 4, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> A friend (a smaller BBW) and her partner are considering buying and operating a small nudist camp, with the idea that it would be size accepting. How many of the folks here would ever consider going to a place like that?


ME ME ME ME ME ME!!!!
*jumps*


----------



## Tad (Jan 4, 2006)

Dibaby35 said:


> Since I'm a mommy now it doesn't seem so bad going to the beach. It's like it's okay now that I'm big or something..LOL.



Totally, when you are there with a child, nobody really cares much what you look like  You'll see lots of fat parents at the beach!

-Ed


----------



## Dibaby35 (Jan 4, 2006)

edx said:


> Totally, when you are there with a child, nobody really cares much what you look like  You'll see lots of fat parents at the beach!
> 
> -Ed



One of the benefits I guess of being a mommy...but then everyone assumes your with someone too. 

I love the water too much to stay away anyways, even if I wasn't a mommy.


----------



## Jackoblangada (Jan 4, 2006)

I would have no problem with the topless or nude beach thing..if they made spf 2000. I burn like nobody's bidness. I would look like a giant red cherry!

Of course it woudl better if there were someone to help me put the sunblock on..there are a lot of places i can;t reach lol


----------



## voidhead (Jan 6, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> The way I look at it for myself is that on a public beach, me not ruining the experience for the vast majority of the folks there takes precedence over what I personally would like to do or not do. On a private beach, I'd be there by invitation or posession.
> 
> How would you ruin their experience? How big are you?
> 
> Is it because you would have mobility issues or something, because I doubt that would ruin anyone's time.


----------



## SnapDragon (Jan 6, 2006)

Beaches = windy, cold, UV issues, sand gets into everything, nothing to do.

Must be an American/ Aussie thing!

-SnapDragon.


----------



## Tad (Jan 6, 2006)

SnapDragon said:


> Beaches = windy, cold, UV issues, sand gets into everything, nothing to do.



Actually, I think you were talking about British beaches. At least, most people here don't go to beaches that are cold! The popular ones are in places (or times of year) where the air is hot and the water at least pleasant.

Windy, eh, could be, but not normally especially so.

UV issues, well yes, of course. Although helping a partner deal with UV issues can be a good thing 

Sand gets into everything, hmmmm, that may depend in part on how windy it is....unless you are talking about sand getting into bathing suit and parts covered by it, and that seems to mostly happen when playing in breaking waves from my experience. 

Nothing to do, well, that depends now doesn't it? If you like swimming, throwing a ball or frisbee around in the water, trying to half-drown your partner/child/parent with silly games, playing in waves, reading a book, people watching, taking a walk to get ice cream, building sand castles, collecting rocks, talking with friends, or taking a nap in the sun, there are things to do.

Of course, it depends a LOT on who you go with. Going with your parents as a teenager has to be kind of excrutiating. Going with someone you are dating can be fun. Going with your own kids, while they are young, is a blast!

Although I still would not want to do it everday, or even all day long.

-Ed


----------



## Zandoz (Jan 6, 2006)

voidhead said:


> Zandoz said:
> 
> 
> > The way I look at it for myself is that on a public beach, me not ruining the experience for the vast majority of the folks there takes precedence over what I personally would like to do or not do. On a private beach, I'd be there by invitation or posession.
> ...


----------



## missaf (Jan 7, 2006)

It's truly a shame people are so biased they have to voice their hurtful opinions out loud.

That being said I would have taken my shirt off


----------



## William (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi Zandoz

You are not alone in this I have not been swimming since well before High School.

William




Zandoz said:


> voidhead said:
> 
> 
> > Well, one experiance pretty well sums up popular opinion. About 5 years and 100 pounds ago, one summer day I went to pick up my daughter and her friend from the beach..............


----------



## Zandoz (Jan 7, 2006)

I was standing at the entryway....I would have been in the way of the panicked stampede...and I've had worse anyway.




missaf said:


> It's truly a shame people are so biased they have to voice their hurtful opinions out loud.
> 
> That being said I would have taken my shirt off


----------



## voidhead (Jan 7, 2006)

Yeah you should have taken it off you sound sexy ass hell. They're loss; I would stick around for the view.


----------



## Zandoz (Jan 9, 2006)

voidhead said:


> Yeah you should have taken it off you sound sexy ass hell. They're loss; I would stick around for the view.




I wish! But the reality is that I'm more like the anti-sexy...LOL


----------



## fat hiker (May 3, 2007)

well, beach weather is coming here in the north - I was canoeing last weekend, and this weekend the temps will be in the low 20s C (mid 70s F).


----------



## Big Daddy WooWoo (May 3, 2007)

When I was younger, in my teens and early 20s, I would have had issues going to the beach and taking off my top.

Now that I'm in my mid-30's...I really have gotten to a point where I don't give a rat's ass what other folks think.

That being said, it's been a lot easier for me to lead the way when a group of friends go somewhere like a hot springs, screw the clothes, I like to be naked!

Hopefully some of the folks who are showing self-esteem issues in this area will eventually hang up their hang ups.

(perhaps a way for you to bridge the gap is the button up cotton hawaiian shirt and leave it unbuttoned with your belly getting full ventilation).

It's a classic fat guy look...and the next thing you'll know you may just realize that it's too hot for the shirt altogether.


----------



## Melian (May 3, 2007)

Big Daddy WooWoo, I love every aspect of your response  

I don't know about you guys, but when I'm at the beach I'm only concentrating on three things:

1. hiding my alcohol from beach patrolling police
2. checking out hot, shirtless BHM
3. not stepping on anything sharp

And maybe I'm just sick, but I kind of get a thrill from walking past people who are disgusted by me. For example, I have a lot of tattoos and it's pretty funny to listen to the idiotic beach jocks when I pass. Yeah, probably I'm just sick.


----------



## chickadee (May 3, 2007)

The beach is a beautiful place and I think it should be open to everyone! 

I have noticed most folks are so wrapped up in how they look that they will not be looking at other people. So you probably won't have anyone scrutinizing you. And if people are mocking you for your size, 1) it shows that they are petty and nasty and 2) it's pretty dumb on their part because you are bigger than them and could probably whip them. 

Nude beaches are cool.


----------



## ShellyBelly (May 7, 2007)

I have emerged from my lurkdom to reply to this thread, yay!

One of my favorite authors said that when she is eighty, she will not wish that she had spent more time at the gym; she will wish that she had spent more time swimming in the ocean with abandon.

And, indeed, we are all entitled to relax on warm, sunny sands, and to play in the waves - regardless of weight or any other physical attributes of which we may feel a bit ashamed in public. 


Side note - this same author also said that on the day she dies, she wants to have had dessert. I couldn't agree more! :eat1: :blush:


----------



## fat hiker (May 7, 2007)

Jackoblangada said:


> I would have no problem with the topless or nude beach thing..if they made spf 2000. I burn like nobody's bidness. I would look like a giant red cherry!
> 
> Of course it woudl better if there were someone to help me put the sunblock on..there are a lot of places i can;t reach lol



I saw SPF 75 in the pharmacy on Friday - the highest SPF I've spotted yet! 

SPF refers to how much longer you can stay in the sun wearing it (remember to apply thickly and generously!) without burning compared to how long you can stay in the sun with bare skin. If you would burn in five minutes without sunblock (very fast, pale skinned blonds and redheads), then with SPF 75 you can stay in the sun 5x75 minutes, or 6 hours 15 minutes. Just remember to apply 15-20 minute before you go out in the sun.

Of course, I'm sitting here typing with a sunburnt neck because I was out for an hour BEFORE I put on my SPF 29....


----------



## chickadee (May 7, 2007)

Don't forget to re-apply after you go in the water!


----------



## FreneticFangs (May 7, 2007)

Single26Female said:


> Ok, first of all, to the guy who said he would only do it if he was with a "hot ffa"...that almost hurt my feelings. Then, I took a breath and decided that hot didn't necessarily mean what I assumed it to mean...
> 
> See, I live at the beach. I moved here 2.5 years ago. It is like living inside an Abercrombie and Fitch catalog. No lie. No exaggeration. These people are size 0 perfection. Cut abs, cutest clothing, just...well, stereotypical "beach perfection" and that's soooo very difficult to deal with on a daily basis.
> 
> ...



I agree. I live right on the sand myself, but... this is Miami. I see overweight people out there more than skinny ones. So... it really isn't an issue. I have a friend (girl) who refuses to even be seen in a one piece. but really, she's the only one I've ever known to even think of the subject. I think my boyfriend is too busy looking at me to care if he has clothing on or not ^.^ 
He just hates sand. *doh*


----------



## BigGirlSea (May 10, 2007)

I wish more guys would do this! I am on a cruise right now in the Caribbean and have enjoyed having the chance to "people watch" lots of BHM in the ships pool as well as at the beach and I am loving it! :wubu:


----------

